# FS/FT: Trichogaster labiosa (Thick-Lip Gourami) (PENDING)



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

**PENDING***Thick-lipped gourami* is a bit of a rare find, not one you'll see for sale at most stores. I picked him up at King Ed's about 8 months ago.
Trichogaster labiosa (Thick-lipped Gourami) - Seriously Fish )

Recommended by Wetwebmedia instead of the "Dwarf gourami" Colisa lalia :* "Thick-lipped and banded gouramis, Colisa labiosus and Colisa fasciata - Two small gouramis noted for their bluish body colouration and oblique brick red stripes. Broadly similar to the more widely traded dwarf gourami, but slightly larger at 3-4 inches (7.5-10 cm) in length. Very hardy and easy to maintain, these are ideal gouramis for small aquaria."*Stocking 5, 10 and 20 Gallon FW Aquariums

I've been feeding spectrum pellets and lots of spirulina (flakes, pellets, gut loaded brine shrimp) to enhance the orange and blue colours, and he's quite lovely now.

Please excuse my poor picture taking skills! he's much nicer-looking in real life. (looks more like this --->






























*This was the best photo I could do...VERY healthy and a great eater* He looks much nicer in person than in my terrible photo!! 









* He's now about 3.5 inches (full-grown or close to), really active, good eater, and coloured up with lots of blue and orange.

$5 or trade, or best offer, I need room for more fish!! ) , but I'd prefer to trade for another smaller Gourami species or some female Bettas for my Betta sorority tank.

My wish list is as follows: Honey gourami, Sparkling gourami, female betta (any species, size, colours are fine) 
or make me an offer of whatever you've got (driftwood, air pumps, tubing, shrimp nets, dried blood worms, whatever! and let's see if we can make a trade! 

Pickup / trade at my place near Lougheed station, or I could possibly come meet you at Lougheed skytrain or other skytrain stations.*


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump - he's really gorgeous, I'd love to keep him but really just too big for my tank, problem solved for the meantime by putting him in my SA tank where he's hanging out with the rams... 

but for the sake of keeping my south american tank nice and biotope-esque I would still like to find a home for him!


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump...........


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump bump bump open to other trades as well, let me know what you have


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump... still hanging out in my SA tank, although he is doing surprisingly well in there... Lots of attitude in this little guy.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump..... open to trades, plants, air pump powerhead, what have you got?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump.... reduced to $5 or best offer or trade? I need room in my tank, I want to buy more angels!


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump....... reduced to $5


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump.... I'm dying to get one of those Angels from FA, somebody take this guy off my hands, please?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump...... Need room in the tank, open to trades, I'm always looking for air pumps, shrimp nets, freeze dried bloodworms/brine shrimp/ daphnia, cichlid pellets, earthworm sticks, miniature submersible filters, splitter gang valves, stick on thermometers, etc. Tell me what you've got


----------



## haikyoboy (Jun 6, 2013)

if you come to downtown vancouver ever, I will gladly take hgim for your price. would he nip shrimp?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Well he used to be in a tank with a couple of Amano shrimp, and he never bothered them, or any of the other fish, but if they're really small he might go for them, I'm not sure. I could bring him to a skytrain station downtown.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Update managed to get a slightly better pic


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Too bad you are not closer  I hope you'll find a good home for him soon.


----------

